# How can I become and S?



## eyeless_aughra (Oct 21, 2012)

Life would be so much easier if I was just an S or and E and if I was lucky I'd be both. Living in reality and liking to be around people, man that would be awesome! I wish I felt that way. Instead I'm an introvert who lives in an overpopulated world sucking all my energy. And an iNtuative who can't seem to focus on what's around me, instead I'm in my head theorizing all day. Everything is so boring to me. I'd rather think and read. I'm one to believe that you can, if not change completely, at least decrease one trait and enhance the other. So here's a question, how can I think like an S? How can I sense more? What's it like looking at something like a dresser and not thinking I wonder..I wonder..I wonder. How do you guys focus? Please don't say things like, you can't change. Great thanks for your opinion. I just want to hear how you process everyday information. You just get up out of bed and think I've got to go to work today? Without over thinking? Without questioning the necessity of work? Without wondering why you do the things you do? I'm really interested in your thought process.


----------



## bsrk1 (Jul 18, 2012)

try bungee jumping.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

(I wanna clarify first that I'm an ISFP. I can give opinion on S/N, but not I/E)



eyeless_aughra said:


> Life would be so much easier if I was just an S or and E and if I was lucky I'd be both. Living in reality and liking to be around people, man that would be awesome! I wish I felt that way. Instead I'm an introvert who lives in an overpopulated world sucking all my energy. And an iNtuative who can't seem to focus on what's around me, instead I'm in my head theorizing all day. Everything is so boring to me. I'd rather think and read. I'm one to believe that you can, if not change completely, at least decrease one trait and enhance the other. So here's a question, how can I think like an S? How can I sense more? What's it like looking at something like a dresser and not thinking I wonder..I wonder..I wonder.


S doesn't make your life easier... Everyone has obstacles in the world to overcome. Obstacles exist no matter who you are. Sensors do think, maybe not about what you are thinking. I think everyone lives in reality. Even if you are not down-to-earth and are daydreaming all the time, your imagination is based on reality which supplies ingredient for your imagination. Not all sensors have realistic mind either. Those who do don't necessarily have a easier life. They can become too focus on the problems and details that they get stuck and rigid. Some realistic people constantly worry about their problems in life, like financial-security, how to achieve their goals, how to make more money, when to pay their bills, which car to buy, etc. etc.

I don't know if you want to hear this. I think you should embrace your N, that you like to think and read, and that you have a powerful brain. You have N qualities and abilities that S don't have, and vice versa. It would be easier for you to take the advantage of N and develop yourself base on it than to spend a great deal of effort trying to turn yourself into a S.

I guess all the people around you are mostly S. you want to be more like them because you can't find a like-minded friend. I have two N roommates and last night we were sitting together talking. They talked about dreams and what they would do for their life if they could choose what ever they wanted to do. So one of them asked me the same question and I said I don't know. I can't imagine life being something else other than the one that I have now and what my college major is training me to be. I didn't talk much last night, but I'm quiet all the time so whatever. I wish I could be more imaginative at that time, or more N. Such conversation might not do anything for your real life but sometimes it doesn't hurt to get away from the world a bit.



eyeless_aughra said:


> How do you guys focus? Please don't say things like, you can't change. Great thanks for your opinion. I just want to hear how you process everyday information. You just get up out of bed and think I've got to go to work today? Without over thinking? Without questioning the necessity of work? Without wondering why you do the things you do? I'm really interested in your thought process.


I can see over-thinking being a problem. I see it as a habit which can be undone. Like you, I believe that one can change himself if he is determined. Well, according to theory an N _cannot_ transforms to a S fundamentally, but I think that an N can become _more like_ a S. One way of becoming more _like_ a sensor is to busy yourself, always DO something that require focus and concentration on the reality and details. Such activities can be cooking, sports, painting a realistic landscape, driving, building things, etc. 
*
How do I focus?*
Focus for me have more to do with determination and self-discipline than S/N. I'm not an N but I tend to procrastinate a lot and don't get things done until the last minute. I always distract myself with different things like music, internet, videos, etc. S and N distract themselves in different way if they want to. S doesn't mean self-discipline. 

*"I just want to hear how you process everyday information."
*On daily basis, I don't even have that question in mind. I don't think about how I process everyday information before I think or act. Can you be more specific about this question? Like what kind of information

*"You just get up out of bed and think I've got to go to work today? Without over thinking? Without questioning the necessity of work? Without wondering why you do the things you do?"
*1.Yes. I just go to work.. just do it.
2.Over-thinking what? I usually think about very generally what I need to do or finish in that day's work.
3,4. No and no. At least not before. Something like work is what I have to do regardless of the reason because that's the source of income. I may or may not question that afterward, but I do it first. Sometimes I think about the "philosophy" of work, the meaning of my work, how that affect my life, etc. but those sort of thoughts always come afterward.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Oh and there is another big group of sensors called the SJ. Even though we are both classified as sensors SP and SJ are very different. The only thing in common is really that S nature, in my opinion. SPs use Se and SJs use Si (too many "s" here sorry). I imagine that they would have a very different definition and view about what sensor or sensing is, and a different set of advice and opinion.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

Mindfulness is supposedly a good thing to try, regardless of your type.


----------

